# TC encore .50 cal



## gadawgfan706 (Nov 4, 2016)

I have the barrel for awhile now. And never shot it. Just bought the Nikon inline xr and a dnz mount. So I'm wondering if someone in West ga would like to go over shooting it. I have all the stuff to shoot. I do believe. I can meet at wma or I have access to the Flint River gun club too.


----------

